# New Windows in Home



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

So I am replacing all the builder grade windows in our home with windstorm windows and being told there will be an obvious reduction in utility bill. Home was built in 2004. Can any of you guys that have done this verify the savings I am being told will happen?
Actually have Wonderful Windows doing the install with theirs.


----------



## mredruok (Apr 25, 2010)

I just went thru the same scenario, But I had 50 yr. old wood frame windows and replaced them with vinyl double pane. It cost me $9k for 21 windows installed, 2 days to install with no mess inside. It made a world of difference in temp control and sound. I am saving $100/month on a 4,000 sq. ft. house. That's a 7.5 year payout. I should have done it many years ago. I am in West Texas but I don't think the results will be any different for you. The looks, temperature and sound benefits out weight the cost benefits. Hope this helps.


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

*replaced windows in house*

went through the same scenario in replacing windows in a 1950's house. House still had original single pane aluminum windows that let dust, etc in. Had a few quotes and settled with Window World, it was cheap and came out great. 11 windows replaced in one day and while they were wrapping up one of the big windows had a small crack about 1/2" long at the edge where it met the vinyl. By sheer luck i saw it, the guys had a replacement form for me to fill out and within 3 weeks a new pane showed up and the guys replaced with no hassle and no issues. we got the top end window and our electric bill is around 150-200 in summer time set around 72-75 degrees and it's about 2200 sqft. not sure about the payback period but we needed it anyways so wasn't really a factor for us to replace.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

1MOFISH said:


> So I am replacing all the builder grade windows in our home with windstorm windows and being told there will be an obvious reduction in utility bill. Home was built in 2004. Can any of you guys that have done this verify the savings I am being told will happen?
> Actually have Wonderful Windows doing the install with theirs.


I don't know what a builder's grade window in your area is. Around here it is usually a double pane which as far as efficiency goes isn't all that bad. A standard sized window, say, 3 x 5 in cheap double pane might be in the $150 - $200 range and the impact resistant (hurricane) window will be nearly double the price but not help much on the heating/cooling bill. What they do help with is lowering the windstorm insurance bill though...If the windows you are replacing are single pane though, you should see substantial energy savings. A single pane of glass has an "R" rating of 1.5 on average. Newer style double pane impact resistant windows can be rated from 4.0 to a little over 5.0. Not much compared to your walls that are probably R15 or better but compared to the single pane windows that have been replaced it is 3-4 times more efficient...

.


----------

